# Seeking dormant central Texas homestead



## ElginChris (Nov 28, 2008)

The dream: 50 acres in Bastrop, Fayette, Lee or Caldwell county Texas that used to be a working homestead/farm and conveys with the mineral rights. Mature fruit/nut trees, not chemically polluted, well, septic would all be nice. Surface water (year round creek or tank(s)) is a must. Prefer mix of field a woods. A house or other outbuildings would be a plus but not necessary. 

OK, I know there aren't many of these out there but my family only needs one! If someone needs to sell but wants the family legacy to be honored by the new owners, we're the ones. 

If you hear of anything, please get in touch.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

ElginChris said:


> The dream: 50 acres in Bastrop, Fayette, Lee or Caldwell county Texas that used to be a working homestead/farm and conveys with the mineral rights. Mature fruit/nut trees, not chemically polluted, well, septic would all be nice. Surface water (year round creek or tank(s)) is a must. Prefer mix of field a woods. A house or other outbuildings would be a plus but not necessary.
> 
> OK, I know there aren't many of these out there but my family only needs one! If someone needs to sell but wants the family legacy to be honored by the new owners, we're the ones.
> 
> If you hear of anything, please get in touch.


Sure thing. Now tell us about the money part. How much do you intend to pay? Do you have cash in hand to do that?


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish you the best but there's about a 0% chance you will find a place with mineral rights


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

milkinpigs said:


> I wish you the best but there's about a 0% chance you will find a place with mineral rights


Exactly...Not with all the oil wells going in. Everyone is getting checks right now and they aren't likely to give those up. Even land without mineral rights is ridiculously expensive here. Especially seeing that most of the summers are so dry hay won't grow. :/ Not trying to be a dream spoiler but our own plans have changed after years of dreaming for just this.


----------

